# Solved: using 'iframe' to make a photo gallery



## kinderyum (Jun 24, 2007)

Firstly, sorry for hogging this board with all my questions! As you can tell, I really need the help! LOL

Anyways here's my question if anyone wants to have a go at it...

I am hoping one of you gurus can help me and provide step by step instructions on how to make a photo gallery using iframes. 

Note: I have created a master page that holds the iframe in one of it's content place holders and my 'content pages' are being made from this master page. Please let me know if this is the wrong way to go about it. I made it this way as I will be creating alot of pages that use the iframe, so I thought it would be time saving (down the track) to make the master page with an iframe.

Thanks!!


----------



## kinderyum (Jun 24, 2007)

SOLVED on my own


----------



## jbutton7 (Nov 29, 2003)

http://www.samisite.com/test-csb2nf/id43.htm

There are some very good resources here on how to do this. Scroll down to the section labeled STATIC IFRAME EXAMPLE WINDOW: "FRAME1". Click on the various examples and check it out. These are simply examples of what you can do. Scroll down further to the section labeled GENERAL STATIC IFRAME INSTRUCTIONS: STEP 1: CREATE AN IFRAME. This section will help you make it happen.


----------



## kinderyum (Jun 24, 2007)

haha Josh, yes that is the site that helped me 'solve it on my own' LOL thanks!


----------

